
WIPO Pearl Launched, a Free Multilingual Terminology Database - petercooper
http://www.wipo.int/pressroom/en/articles/2014/article_0012.html
======
nitin_flanker
Well this is great. This will make a patent search little bit easy for a
person who doesnt know the language of the patent in which it has written.

